# Fayette Co Shltr WV-Johnny,adult,male



## NINADOG (Oct 3, 2014)

Fayette Co Shelter WV


Johnny is a smaller adult intact male with a pretty layed back manner. His teeth look like a dog of around 5/6, but he looks like a younger boy if you didn't look at his teeth. He was tested by shelter employees and said to be ok with other dogs. 


I don't know if he is posted on their FB or PF websites. The shelter is extremely full and their AC officer continues to bring in hoards of dogs every day. They are very rescue friendly. 


Shelter PF site: Fayette County Animal Control Center | Petfinder.com


Shelter FB site: https://www.facebook.com/Fayette-County-Animal-Control-Center-208832652467806/info/?tab=page_info


(304) 574-3682

Email

[email protected]


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Bump for Johnny


----------

